# 2008 & 2009 New Castle, IN Moose Lodge ONROAD RACING



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

Onroad Racing At New Castle, like to see who is interested in doing some road course racing on the big track of new castle. jason crist has been working on this with the track founders. i figured, i'd give it a thread for the input. let's hear it road racer's:thumbsup:

VTA
1/12th scale
legends



VTA RULES 



Rules updated 9.7.08. All rules subject to change and expansion should need arise.

Complete downloadable and printable 2008 Rulebook is available in PDF format here. It is highly suggested that all indoor carpet tracks use these rules exactly as they are written with no deviations. Please try to keep it consistent and fair for everyone who may attend your track from around the country.




Trans Am Class Rules and Specifications



Body Specifications:
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only.

HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro

Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.


Tire & Wheel Specifications:
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.

Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed.


Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed. An Excel spreadsheet gear ratio and final drive ratio calculator for most touring car chassis is available here.


Motor Specifications:
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed.

Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).

Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY combined with any ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motor is the ONLY motor allowed at this time, because there are no ROAR mandates or restrictions for the 21.5 brushless motors. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).

Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
Tracks should not dictate which motor combination a racer should choose. All three motor/battery combos have been tested to compete evenly against one another in competition with great success. If any one power choice shows a definitive advantage at a certain track, it is up to the race management to even the racing out via suggested gearing changes.


Battery Specifications:
4 cell NiCd or NiMh batteries, 4600 mAh limit
2 cell ROAR-approved LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit (21.5 brushless motor option ONLY)


Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.


Weight Specification:
Minimum 1450g in race-ready trim


Race Specification:
- 5 minute qualifiers
- 8 minute mains
- Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts. All heats and mains should be straight-up starts, with random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat.


Optional Main Variations:
- 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts.
- Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6-10 cars).
- "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on an angle to the racing line in order.
- Run track in reverse rotation for mains.
- Rolling starts




MOST IMPORTANTLY: If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal. This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.


MINI COOPER RULES

Mini Chassis Classic Top 


The Mini's are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure! Fun is the game here with stock silver can motor power.


1. Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller. 
2.Tamiya Hop-Ups only. 
3. No chassis lightening allowed. 
4. A proper mini body must be used with its proper mini chassis. I.E. (A front wheel drive body must be used with a front-drive chassis. A rear wheel drive body must be used with a rear wheel chassis) 
5.Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340). 
6.New for 2009: Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm. 
7. NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season. 
8. It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04. 
9.Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used. 
10. Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used. 
11. The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted. 
12. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.


__________________


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

yes what he said 

1st road race this saturday 
we are going to race on road and oval both in the race program 
on saturday nights 
doors open 12 noon 
racing starts at 5pm
$15 entry
$5 for 2nd class


new years day 
big oval and on road race 

doors open 8am
racing at 12 noon

$20 entry $5 goes to prize found
$10 2nd class $5 goes to prize found

cash payout each class

onroad classes :
12th scale stock
vta 
legends
mini coopers
any 3 make a class


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

forgot about mini cooper's.... i have mine ready for indy slots. rite tires and motor. like to see them at nc saturday...:woohoo:


----------



## JWhite (Dec 25, 2007)

Jason what are you calling 12th scale stock 17.5 or 13.5?


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

sorry bro 
4 cell 17.5 or 4 cell 27 turn stock motors


4 cell 13.5 will be another class by it self




Johnny Hacksaw 
you mini coopers on part of the class also

see ya saturday


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

I would just like to take this time to "cristen" this thread with a YOU SUCK jason crist!
And maybe try a lil SPELL check!
LOSER


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

yokman said:


> I would just like to take this time to "cristen" this thread with a YOU SUCK jason crist!
> And maybe try a lil SPELL check!
> LOSER


amen!.......i heard he's fill'n in for wee man in the new movie jacka$$ part 3!


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

hey its my ol buddy "grey goose" was up? we need to get us a bottle and a few viagra and hit the town!!!!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Yok I cant believe you would talk about your life partner that way!!! Congrats for Insulting Crist on the first page....Is that a new personell best?


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

no, my life partner is kim crist! We just keep jason around for the house work.

But ya it might be a new best? Got him in less than 24hrs.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

In all seriousness I hope to come and race at the new years race sounds like fun.....Maybe not if your the guy changin the track from onroad to oval...

P.S Yok that is your best kind find anyother first page under 24hr slams....Congrats.....Your the champ....


P.S.S......Hope everything is goin as smooth as possible for ya...


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

yokman said:


> hey its my ol buddy "grey goose" was up? we need to get us a bottle and a few viagra and hit the town!!!!


i'm ready!!! 

painted my vta car, i'm call'n it the gray goose! 
yok, i'll have an extra vta car, your more than welcome to race man! new years!
we'll get a designated driver.........after the race! gray goose..:woohoo:


also, have an extra mini cooper, if your interested....anything for a gray goose buddy!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

here's a picture of honda for my mini cooper........YES, honda....enjoy beat'n the crap out of it! he he!

need to find a late model ford focus!!!


----------



## WINSEEKER (Oct 6, 2006)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> i'm ready!!!
> 
> painted my vta car, i'm call'n it the gray goose!
> yok, i'll have an extra vta car, your more than welcome to race man! new years!
> ...


are ya gonna bring your vta to the track tomorrow?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

WINSEEKER said:


> are ya gonna bring your vta to the track tomorrow?


yep!....gray goose baby!!!...and mini cooper, try'n to put 17.5 in nascar also


----------



## WINSEEKER (Oct 6, 2006)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> yep!....gray goose baby!!!...and mini cooper, try'n to put 17.5 in nascar also


coool !!!! looking forward to a good time tomorrow


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> i'm ready!!!
> 
> painted my vta car, i'm call'n it the gray goose!
> yok, i'll have an extra vta car, your more than welcome to race man! new years!
> ...



stop it! I been sick on these meds they have me on and haven't been able to "hit the goose" in 3 weeks! Things are looking a lil better and as long as I come up with rent I will take you up on that as I have no car to race right now.And grey goose is a great name for the new ride!!!!


Steve,you know I have to keep the :boy" in check every day and not let his lil mind forget. It's a tuff job but sumone has to do it.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

here's a link to website that i found of trans am racing, some good picture's

http://www.historictransam.com/home.htm


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

it's too bad they don't make a javelin AMX body and allow to run in vintage racing.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> forgot about mini cooper's.... i have mine ready for indy slots. rite tires and motor. like to see them at nc saturday...:woohoo:


Hey, were you at Slots last night racing your Cooper? And were you they guy I talked with about Tamiya F103 class?

I was the moron arguing with the other moron. Sorry about that.

Anyway, we might be able to run those F103 cars oval at the Moose New Years as well. I think the other guys are going, not sure yet though, I'll talk to them tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Hey, were you at Slots last night racing your Cooper? And were you they guy I talked with about Tamiya F103 class?
> 
> I was the moron arguing with the other moron. Sorry about that.
> 
> Anyway, we might be able to run those F103 cars oval at the Moose New Years as well. I think the other guys are going, not sure yet though, I'll talk to them tomorrow.


no, it wasn't me ....didn't make it, worked on my vta and cooper cars. almost came up to see what was going on though.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

from butch, guy's: 
Sorry guys all racing at the Moose for this Saturday has been canceled due to the furnace going out. A repairman has been called but will not be up and running in time for us to get the place warm for racing.
Thanks Butch


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> no, it wasn't me ....didn't make it, worked on my vta and cooper cars. almost came up to see what was going on though.


Well then, who was that masked man?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

from butch:
Just got back from the Moose and man it's cold. Should have heat for next Saturday. We will keep everyone up to date. Sorry about the inconvience.

Meet Jason at the track looks like we have a good road course set up. So all you on road guys we will see yoy next Saturday so you can get ready for New Years.

Butch


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Well then, who was that masked man?


making a trip too slots tomorrow, :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

See you there.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

ok track is ready for on road racing

not to tough
but
fast 


we will be racing the 27th on road 
to be ready for the new years day race

we would like to get a somewhat head count for the race so we can be pre paired for race day of what classes will be ran.
any 3 makes a class
who's planning on racing on road new years day and what class?


Name Class
1. jason crist vta and 12th scale stock
2. Brian VanderVeen VTA and 1/18th touring (5 cell/ fireball)


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Brian VanderVeen: VTA and 1/18 Touring(5 cell/fireball)


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks Brian

see ya new years day 




Don't forget guys
new castle will be open new years eve from
12 noon to 6 pm

practice for both on road and oval 

you can set you pit up and have it fro the next day
keep in mind 2 people per table 

to make sure everyone has a pit spot....


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Do we need our own tables/chairs? Haven't raced the Moose since...oh...Earnhardt Sr. won Daytona?


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

no plenty of chairs 
you may bring a table if ya can 
but not a big deal 

bring ex. cords 

and power strips


see ya


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

jason crist said:


> ok track is ready for on road racing
> 
> not to tough
> but
> ...



we'll road course it saturday!


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

yes we will run road course saturday


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

here who said they are coming to race on road so far:

Name Class
1. jason crist vta and 12th scale stock
2. Brian VanderVeen VTA and 1/18th touring (5 cell/ fireball)
3. Jason white 12th scale stock





we need ya if ya can let us know who is running what class 
so we can get a schedule for controlled practice 


i know there are alot more than 3 guys who said they would be here but i didn't want to post there name until 100% sure


some classes being talked about 

12th scale stock 
vta
mini cooper 
legends (both new castle rules and lot rules combined // nc will run 19 tooth pinion)
brp 
any 3 make a class


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't think I said it, but I'm only there for New Year Day- can't make it this Saturday


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll be there and I think David Lee may come. I will try to get the Ft. Wayne group to come down also....

Steve Dunn


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks bro 

yes all is welcome



i know the name below are not set in stone

Name Class
1. jason crist vta and 12th scale stock
2. Brian VanderVeen VTA and 1/18th touring (5 cell/ fireball)
3. Jason white 12th scale stock
4. steve dunn 12th scale stock
5.Dave Lee 12th scale stock 




we need ya if ya can let us know who is running what class 
so we can get a schedule for controlled practice


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

BadSign said:


> Brian VanderVeen: VTA and 1/18 Touring(5 cell/fireball)


sorry brian 
i miss read your post then 

let me know if your not going to make it i'll take you off the list 

of 

leave ya and get your money ready for the 1st place prize....


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

here's a pic of what the track will look like for on road 

yes we will go the same direction as oval turn left for that day 

the arrows are the direction we go

it will be driver friendly course 

but as the saturdays come the track will get harder 


see ya new years day 

don't forget new years eve 
the track will be open from 12 noon to 6 pm
so you can come get your pit spot and do a little practice


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

oh great!!!! I got to get my old 12th scale up and running.. I want to race against the Legend... Steve Dunn!!!!!


----------



## nickcacc (Apr 21, 2004)

j21moss said:


> oh great!!!! I got to get my old 12th scale up and running.. I want to race against the Legend... Steve Dunn!!!!!


That Dunn kid's pretty good but the on-road legend in these parts gots to be David Lee.


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Why are you racing the same direction as the oval?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Is the infield all carpet?


----------



## WINSEEKER (Oct 6, 2006)

BadSign said:


> Is the infield all carpet?


no!! just the center like you see it from the drivers stand.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hmmm. What's lane width?


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

the track is open alot for vta class
the straights are 12 foot wide
the infied carpet is 12 foot by 20 or so 
the infied is not fully carpet this year 
but everything works well then 
maybe next year 
lane width is 12 foot straights


we are going the same direction this race as the oval 
because the bite in the track is not up like in the past 
so on road is going to help

plus

we don't always have to go the same direction the hole time

any more questions 
just post


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

j21moss said:


> oh great!!!! I got to get my old 12th scale up and running.. I want to race against the Legend... Steve Dunn!!!!!


he won't be your worry 
i've seen him race 12th scale

if some of the guys i heard coming 
come 

then there should be some good competition


anyways jerry
i should you the lay out 
now when you go to sleep just picture it and make up your own race 

legends on road 
there will be some there to race 
r/c cars that is


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

What direction are you going to run on New Years?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't worry about making them too narrow for VTA. We run about 6' wide at Slots. It's gonna seem like "Road America" for the micro guys.


----------



## Sonny B (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like fun
I'm good for 1/12 stock and World GT if we have enough.


----------



## WINSEEKER (Oct 6, 2006)

Im In Jason!!!! For Vta!!!!!.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Lugnutz said:


> What direction are you going to run on New Years?


left turn 
like oval




thanks 
bob yelle vta
and sunny 12th scale and world gt ( looks like a fun class, haven't seen it yet)

see ya 
new years day


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Name Class
1. jason crist vta and 12th scale stock
2. Brian VanderVeen VTA and 1/18th touring (5 cell/ fireball)
3. Jason white 12th scale stock
4. steve dunn 12th scale stock
5.Dave Lee 12th scale stock 
7. bob yelle vta
8. sonny brown 12th scale and world gt


----------



## JWhite (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't forget about Brent (show me the money)Lane.


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

hey Sonny.. Glad your coming!!! anyway you can let me drive your 17.5 pancar.. I want a piece of Chad... LOL


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

JWhite said:


> Don't forget about Brent (show me the money)Lane.


oh boy 

butch you better make sure the walls are stronger......


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Name Class
1. jason crist vta and 12th scale stock
2. Brian VanderVeen VTA and 1/18th touring (5 cell/ fireball)
3. Jason white 12th scale stock
4. steve dunn 12th scale stock
5.Dave Lee 12th scale stock 
7. bob yelle vta
8. sonny brown 12th scale and world gt
9. Jim Phillips vta / mini cooper


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

here rule link:
http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

Mini Chassis Classic Top 


The Mini's are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure! Fun is the game here with stock silver can motor power.


1. Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller. 
2.Tamiya Hop-Ups only. 
3. No chassis lightening allowed. 
4. A proper mini body must be used with its proper mini chassis. I.E. (A front wheel drive body must be used with a front-drive chassis. A rear wheel drive body must be used with a rear wheel chassis) 
5.Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340). 
6.New for 2009: Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm. 
7. NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season. 
8. It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04. 
9.Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used. 
10. Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used. 
11. The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted. 
12. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.


i quoted this so it will be on thread. instead of going to link :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

put VTA class rules up here also: 



Rules updated 9.7.08. All rules subject to change and expansion should need arise.

Complete downloadable and printable 2008 Rulebook is available in PDF format here. It is highly suggested that all indoor carpet tracks use these rules exactly as they are written with no deviations. Please try to keep it consistent and fair for everyone who may attend your track from around the country.




Trans Am Class Rules and Specifications



Body Specifications:
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only.

HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro

Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.


Tire & Wheel Specifications:
The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.

Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed.


Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Any era or brand 4wd chassis is allowed. An Excel spreadsheet gear ratio and final drive ratio calculator for most touring car chassis is available here.


Motor Specifications:
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed.

Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).

Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY combined with any ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motor is the ONLY motor allowed at this time, because there are no ROAR mandates or restrictions for the 21.5 brushless motors. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).

Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
Tracks should not dictate which motor combination a racer should choose. All three motor/battery combos have been tested to compete evenly against one another in competition with great success. If any one power choice shows a definitive advantage at a certain track, it is up to the race management to even the racing out via suggested gearing changes.


Battery Specifications:
4 cell NiCd or NiMh batteries, 4600 mAh limit
2 cell ROAR-approved LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh limit (21.5 brushless motor option ONLY)


Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.


Weight Specification:
Minimum 1450g in race-ready trim


Race Specification:
- 5 minute qualifiers
- 8 minute mains
- Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts. All heats and mains should be straight-up starts, with random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat.


Optional Main Variations:
- 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts.
- Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6-10 cars).
- "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on an angle to the racing line in order.
- Run track in reverse rotation for mains.
- Rolling starts




MOST IMPORTANTLY: If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal. This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

What's the length of the main straight? Trying to think of a FDR for VTA. can't imagine going below 4.2 for 21.5/LiPo


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

main straight is half the length of the straight away
i would say as or alittle longer the the straights at slots on the oval track

someone after saturday can post the awnser to that 
we will have the on road set up to practice and race along with the oval track saturday


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Any idea how many VTA for this Saturday?


----------



## royz400 (Oct 23, 2007)

I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Can anyone provide me a link to the World GT rules. Might be something I may be interested in. Thanks


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Isaiah 7:14: "Therefore the Lord Himself will give you a sign: Behold, a virgin will be with child and bear a son, and she will call His name Immanuel."

May God bless you and yours.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

news years day race will have awards and door prize's! they are being worked up as we speak. also, trophyman gerry is working on some special awards! to be given out! :woohoo:
more detail will follow!! as quoted by jason crist (aka loser... for yokeman!:thumbsup





MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Sonny Brown is the Legend of 1/12 On-Road. In Cleveland he almost made the "A".

Steve


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

:woohoo: atta Boy Sonny!!!


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

dragrace said:


> Sonny Brown is the Legend of 1/12 On-Road. In Cleveland he almost made the "A".
> 
> Steve


almost made the A... thats funny!!!:lol: Old Jerry be lucky to make the ZZZZ main ..LOL


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

Think I'll come down tonight and check out the track. I get out at 6:00 so I'll be a bit late. Probably in time for the second round. Let Burkie know. BC


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

rockin_bob13 said:


> Think I'll come down tonight and check out the track. I get out at 6:00 so I'll be a bit late. Probably in time for the second round. Let Burkie know. BC


got ya!! ya have my number just call! done let butch and burkie know for ya bob.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

moose lodge has heat now, furnace's are fixed :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

racing tonight, door's are open! i beleive it starts at 5:00 pm 

onroad and oval racing today!!!! warm up racing for new years day guy's!!!!!


----------



## Lugnutz (Dec 7, 2008)

Any results from last nights racing?


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Very small group at the Moose last night.


Looks like I'll have a VTA ready for the New Years race.


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

everyone is getting ready for the 
New Years Day race


yes Kevin VTA should be a good turn out for the race


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I haven't heard anything from any other micro TC guys, though it may not matter if my tires don't show.

On the other hand, I do have another "toy" that may get some track time, if no one is practicing on the oval. Very Fast. Think "wheelies"...


----------



## rockin_bob13 (Mar 26, 2004)

I went out there Saturday and made some suggestions for the onroad layout. It's limited but looks to work well. It will be fast!


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

fast now where talking .....

just picked up some more door prizes today 
from Team DCM

have more from other sponsors on the way


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

jason, 
I was going to get a door prise from Fantom, but i was not going to get it in time to get it to ya..

Jon


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

rockin_bob13 said:


> I went out there Saturday and made some suggestions for the onroad layout. It's limited but looks to work well. It will be fast!


big track! should be fast!........what ya do!!!!........disappear after dinner? :thumbsup:


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

67-4-fun said:


> jason,
> I was going to get a door prise from Fantom, but i was not going to get it in time to get it to ya..
> 
> Jon


thanks for trying


see ya at the track


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

Jason,
Do you have any idea how many racers will be there on Thursday ? I am so looking forward to this. It sounds like there will be guys from Indy, Ft. Wayne, and Muncie there.
I know the place in big but will you have enough room for every body. LOL


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Scott04C5 said:


> Jason,
> Do you have any idea how many racers will be there on Thursday ? I am so looking forward to this. It sounds like there will be guys from Indy, Ft. Wayne, and Muncie there.
> I know the place in big but will you have enough room for every body. LOL


Trust me when I say this there will be enough room.


----------



## Mave88 (Dec 31, 2008)

Do we need to bring table and chairs and directions to the Moose Lodge it's been a long time since i've been their.Coming from west of Indy. Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Unless it has changed, there should be plenty of chairs and tables at the Moose.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

There is plenty of tables and chairs.

I think Butch & I counted 52 pit spaces right now...with plenty of room.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Directions to the Moose...

State Road 3 to New York Ave(northside of NC)...about a 1/2 mile down New York on the right hand side of the road.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks to Butch, Burkie, Jason, and all the others involved in the race program yesterday. Smooth, and professional, just the way it should be. I really loved watching the slider racing- very tempted to come back to oval racing for ne of those!


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

thanks Brian

sorry took so long to get back with ya 

been at Fort wayne for the BRL race (oval)

ya the slidders are fun 
as you can see with the smiles on the faces for the guys running them......




I would like to run 
On road as much as we can at New Castle
so if we can post on here when we plan on running on road to give guys a heads up 


so anybody in for some on road this saturday ?

i mean road course 
not 
r-oval


----------



## GHBECK (Dec 5, 2005)

J, DO you know if the results are posted somewhere? Or if they will be?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I have to sit out for the rest of the month- Used my racing budget up for the month. Hope to try again next month


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

as to what they said on the oval section
they will have results up shortley

as soon as they do i'll post them on here

i can tell you who won VTA class
just can't remmber his name ........


brian 
understand ya there
i personaly don't know when i can make it back myself because 
of other stuff going on
and snowbirds at end of the month


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Greg Hollandbeck won VTA
2nd...Brian Smith
3rd...Bob Cordelll
4th...Dale from Fort Wayne
5th...Your's truly...


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Any news on the next road race?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

BadSign said:


> Any news on the next road race?


next time we have heat and a race......


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

johnnyhacksaw said:


> next time we have heat and a race......


Yeah...I'm gonna need to come in and race on a saturday...

So when's the next Road race *date*?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw (Nov 1, 2006)

BadSign said:


> Yeah...I'm gonna need to come in and race on a saturday...
> 
> So when's the next Road race *date*?


if enough show for next saturday will run road course.
can take a roll call for next saturday vta racing.


----------

